# Giant surinam Bufo marinus



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

Hi everyone, just thought id show you all some pics of my new surinam marinus, she is 9inch vent to snout and 1kg in weight, and by the looks of things, she still has alot of growing to do.
Enjoy.
Thanks.


----------



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

*couple more pics*


----------



## Dlanefox (Feb 5, 2011)

Wow that's huge :flrt:


----------



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

She is huge, i couldnt believe how big the glands really get, they are incredibly large.


----------



## UnBOAlievable_Morphs (Feb 9, 2011)

wow shes massive lol


----------



## Diogo (Apr 18, 2011)

Really nice giant :2thumb:
Can you show us some pics of its enclosure?

Bufos rock : victory:


----------



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

*Hi*

yeah i can do, im just in the middle of sorting the enclosure up properly, i shall put up pics when its finished.
glad you all like her, her head is apsolutely huge.


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

Stunning, I'm very jealous! I'd love one of these but can't find the room.


----------



## spencerburgo (Dec 1, 2010)

cracking photo,s there tom beth is brave my girlfreind is teriffied of my two, my son says they dont look real and look like aliens:lol2:she will sharp put weight on after seeing what one of mine ate today,

cheers spencer.................


----------



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

she hasnt eaten yet, think the travelling has stressed her out too much.
yeh Beth thinks shes ace, we just cant get over how large the glands and head are :lol2:, cant wait to see your 2 mate.


----------



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

Check these Glands out :lol2:


----------



## spencerburgo (Dec 1, 2010)

bobo10 said:


> Check these Glands out :lol2:
> image


right set of buster gonads :lol2:


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

You have nice glands :lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

bloody massive arent they, iv been after one of these surinams for 5 years now, i can finally say im done collecting amphibians, the surinams were the last thing i ever wanted to get.
im happy with what iv got now so i can just look after them well and hope everything goes alright.
i will put up some more pics of her when she has put some more weight on.


----------



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

*last pic*


----------



## Uromastyxman (Jan 28, 2009)

Well done mate.

She looks like she was worth the wait.

You have the real deal there.:no1:


----------



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

Thankyou, much appreciated :2thumb:


----------



## seanUK (May 23, 2007)

Yes very nice Tom.:no1:


----------



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

Cheers Sean.


----------



## REDDEV1L (Nov 27, 2008)

The first pic makes her look tiny somehow...kinda squat and squished...must be the angle.

Tell ya what amazes me, how calm she is...just sitting there....both my 'normal' canes bolt for cover when they even catch a glimpse my shadow....and I know from moving the male in with the fem that handling wouldn't be possible!!


----------



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

she is good at being handled, but a little shy when it comes to feeding when im watching her.
i think as your canes get abit bigger they will get more confident, its only ever the large toads that really have the confidence to feed from people.
but yeah she is very tame when it comes to handling.
Still cant get over her head size though :lol2:


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

*wants* I dread to think how much you paid for her, but she's awesome. I would have to stop myself from carrying her round like a baby and hugging her!


----------



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

Believe it or not, she didnt cost no were near some iv known for sale in the past.
might have to get her a dog leash :lol2: and do some walkies.


----------



## Uromastyxman (Jan 28, 2009)

Just looked at these pic's again.

She's a lovely big one mate.

Well done.

Andy:2thumb:


----------



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

cheers, she goes off her food pretty quickly which is a shame, she loves pinkie mice but i cant feed her them all the time.
she is very big, i wonder what she will look like in 2 years time.
how are your 2 getting on.


----------



## Uromastyxman (Jan 28, 2009)

bobo10 said:


> cheers, she goes off her food pretty quickly which is a shame, she loves pinkie mice but i cant feed her them all the time.
> she is very big, i wonder what she will look like in 2 years time.
> how are your 2 getting on.


Good mate, actually I've started feeding all my dubia roaches to the surinams and pixies as the colony has got so big they're eating me out of house and home. So they're getting a lot of grub at the moment.

I wonder if these stories or 15 inch 3 kilo surinams are true.

Come on folks, I bet you're hiding them out there.

Show us a pic....come on.

Whose got the biggest toad in the country.

We should have an rfuk competition.:2thumb:

What do ya reckon mate?


----------



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

Spence was telling me to get a dubia colony going, i think i shall take his word now, as she is costing alot to feed.
i know who has got the biggest, i sent you the pic if you remember rightly.
the stories of this giant 15inch toad are rubbish i think, how can you place this so called toad in the guinness book of records with out a picture it, doesnt mke sense.
In australia there was a cane toad captured at just 15cm which broke the record, well 15cm is nothing at all, and she was just under a kilogram.
I think Sean UK has got pics of the biggest ones around.
I heard a rumour also that in surinam and guyana the giant toads were as big as footballs in some areas.
but yes it would be nice to have a competition and see who has the biggest, i reckon spencer will be the king of the giant toads in a years time, the way his are feeding now.


----------



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

The one toad that iv heard about which is meant to be bigger than surinams is the bufo blombergi, if anybody can put up some pics of them, that would be awesome as they are rare to come across.


----------



## Uromastyxman (Jan 28, 2009)

bobo10 said:


> The one toad that iv heard about which is meant to be bigger than surinams is the bufo blombergi, if anybody can put up some pics of them, that would be awesome as they are rare to come across.


I've seen some pic's but they look a similar size. to the surinams. They look a nicer colour though.:2thumb:


----------



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

would you be able to put up a couple more pics of your biggest female, as i cant really gauge her size in your previous thread with your bullfrogs in it.
would be nice to see the pattern on her back.


----------



## Uromastyxman (Jan 28, 2009)

bobo10 said:


> Spence was telling me to get a dubia colony going, i think i shall take his word now, as she is costing alot to feed.
> i know who has got the biggest, i sent you the pic if you remember rightly.
> the stories of this giant 15inch toad are rubbish i think, how can you place this so called toad in the guinness book of records with out a picture it, doesnt mke sense.
> In australia there was a cane toad captured at just 15cm which broke the record, well 15cm is nothing at all, and she was just under a kilogram.
> ...


I got about 40 adult dubias and about a hundred smaller ones of different sizes and I didn't really use them for a year and now I've had a population explosion. I am having to chuck food in every day. They are agreat alternative to buying food every week. What I love the most is that I can pick out whatever sized one I want for my particular need.


----------



## Uromastyxman (Jan 28, 2009)

bobo10 said:


> Spence was telling me to get a dubia colony going, i think i shall take his word now, as she is costing alot to feed.
> i know who has got the biggest, i sent you the pic if you remember rightly.
> the stories of this giant 15inch toad are rubbish i think, how can you place this so called toad in the guinness book of records with out a picture it, doesnt mke sense.
> In australia there was a cane toad captured at just 15cm which broke the record, well 15cm is nothing at all, and she was just under a kilogram.
> ...


The thing is I've seen a lot of pictures of big animals, and the truth is that unless you photograph it alongside something for scale it is meaningless. A lot of people photograph their animals being held by kids to make them look bigger. I've seen people say look how big my blah blah is and they show you a picture and it could be 2 inches or 2 feet. 

I would really like to see a big toad picture with something in it for scale.

Come on folks get your big bufos out:2thumb:


----------



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

My Big girl is deffinetly 9inch vent to snout, but just needs to put on another kilogram me thinks, going to put some more pics of her up on this thread tonight.


----------



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

Come on people, someone must have a huge surinam


----------



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)




----------



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)




----------



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)




----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

She's adorable!:flrt:


----------



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

more pics of my big girl.


----------



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)




----------

